# Magenta vinyl material



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

magenta vinyl material. about 10 yards enough to do car. 200 plus shipping.










heres how it looks installed


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

chtrone said:


> Pm sent


got your PM bro and talked to my homeboy he will take some pics of it in the sun and ill post them up. Thats why i posted his car so people can get a idea of how it looks outside in the sun...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Here are the pics requested: Back side










Front side


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good to me, pm bout what I asked bro. Thx


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

chtrone said:


> Looks good to me, pm bout what I asked bro. Thx


pm returned homie


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sale pending


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

like that color


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

very cool


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Still available


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Any one?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TrueOGcadi said:


> Here are the pics requested: Back side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

SOLD.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

HoF 1981 said:


> SOLD.


*Thanx homie, cant wait for it to arrive!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Thanx homie, cant wait for it to arrive!!!:thumbsup:*


No problem. Hope u post pics. When it's install


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

hey can you tell where you got that from? or part number?
im looking for some of that, thanks


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

were do you guys get this custom color vinyl material @


----------

